# So what's up with ATi?



## ShadowFold (Mar 6, 2009)

When is ATi releasing the new client? I thought they were gonna have it out by January..


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2009)

Client?  Do you mean Catalyst Drivers?  I think they are skipping 9.3's.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 6, 2009)

Well this is the folding section so yes I mean the client that uses the full 800 shaders


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks like 1stQ 09 was their target, which would be by the end of this month. Mike Houston states that you can expect 4870 PPD to rival the GTX280 when the core is fully optimized(further down the line).
_
mhouston wrote: 

In early cores, the processor was not well used for most proteins. We have gotten progressively better with each core update. To update toTOWs quote, lambda in the next release is using the processor much better now, but there is still some narrow issue points we are looking at as well as overall tuning of the algorithm. *If a 48XX was used to it's full ability, you would expect a 2.5X performance increase clock for clock over a 38XX running the same code. However, there are some things that a 4XXX can potentially do that a 3XXX/2XXX board cannot that are also being looked at which may make the performance multiplier higher*. Right now the concentration is getting the current code paths tuned all the way up._

_mhouston wrote:

We are trying to improve performance of ALL boards, i.e. the general code path. When that tops out, we can start looking at 4XXX and beyond specific features._


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow, thanks man  I got a 4870 1gb coming my way. Gonna be pushing some major PPD when it comes out


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 7, 2009)

Why don't they come out with a client specific for the 4K series.

I think they are trying too hard creating something compatible also with the 2 and 3 series.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 8, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Why don't they come out with a client specific for the 4K series.
> 
> I think they are trying too hard creating something compatible also with the 2 and 3 series.



No, all they need to do is get it re-geared for the various cards and then release the client to detect and modify how it runs.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

niko084 said:


> No, all they need to do is get it re-geared for the various cards and then release the client to detect and modify how it runs.



I hope they will get there.

I'm very happy is with the new core 14 for nvidia folding. My GTX 260 is folding 15~18C cooler with the 5900 WU.

When you think nVidia is already doing great, they come out with something even greater.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 10, 2009)

i am waiting for this new client - can squeeze a few more ppd out of it then awesomeness


----------

